# Rhinestone count



## ccunlimitedcreat (Sep 30, 2014)

We are new with rhinestones and trying to figure out how to accurately price rhinestone tshirts. I have researched a lot and even purchased the rhinestone calculator through rhinestone world. However I am learning the pricing is based off the amount of rhinestones used.... How do you determine how many rhinestones are being used? We are currently using sure cuts but open to purchasing new software if any one has any cost effective suggestions that would be able to help with rhinestone count. Thank you


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

In winpcsign, they have a rhinestone feature that will give you the total count of each color and size in your design. I believe they will also calculate the costs from there too.

In coreldraw, if you use the trw macro or easystone macro, their programs will give you total stone counts for designs created within their macro and then calculate costs from there.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Many of the rhinestone software applications have counts in the bottom right of the screen. I know that Hotfix Era does. We usually recommend that stone count is a good way to track your costs, but shouldn't be the determining factor in what you charge for a completed shirt. Why not try coming up with a standard small, medium and large design price? Unless you're using pink/rose stones your costs for colors wont vary THAT much and it will be much easier to price your jobs.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are still a bunch of costs involved than just stone counts.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

CorelDRAW does too. 
That's what we are using.


----------



## ccunlimitedcreat (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the advice! We will look into getting rhinestone software. Also great advice on coming up with a standard cost for small, medium, large, and so on. That how we price our regular htv so it may make our life easier and able to provide better customer service for a quick price. As of right now we are completely clueless on where to begin with pricing though. Lots still to learn.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

ccunlimitedcreat said:


> We are new with rhinestones and trying to figure out how to accurately price rhinestone tshirts. I have researched a lot and even purchased the rhinestone calculator through rhinestone world. However I am learning the pricing is based off the amount of rhinestones used.... How do you determine how many rhinestones are being used? We are currently using sure cuts but open to purchasing new software if any one has any cost effective suggestions that would be able to help with rhinestone count. Thank you


Watch this video. Freeze the frame of each design when the detail pop up appears. To freeze the frame click the left mouse button. Click it again to continue the video. Watch it in full view and highest resolution so you can see it up close. Turn off the music if it annoys you. Click the speaker icon to turn it off.

speed test.avi - YouTube


----------

